# Traducteur ClarisCad en dxf ou dwg



## antoniotin (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour je souhaite transferer des fichiers qui son au format CLARISCAD
vers un autre format standard couramment utilisé, dxf, dwg ou dgn.

Je entendu parlé de "CLARIS GRAPHIC TRANSLATOR" est-ce que quelqun connait et l'aurais sous la main.

Merci


----------

